# Need Advice for GT Sanction Team Bike with Downhill Fork



## gbod924 (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi, 
I am currently trying to buy a used bike and I came along a good deal for a 2016 GT Sanction Team that I read was an all-mountain bike. The original owner attached downhill forks to the bike. 
I was wondering if having a downhill fork will be that much difficult to climb or if I should swap it back to a regular one?

Thanks


----------



## kmartfullsquish (Mar 10, 2021)

it will be quite harder to ride uphill on, but its worth keeping if you can push your bike up fireroads or shuttle up to trail heads as 
1) you will have to spend a decent few hundred for a good xc/trail fork
2) downhill forks are much better on dh trails

its up to you depending on what kind of trails you usually ride.


----------

